

Event Boundary: Walking through a door causes us to forget things (2011) - milesf
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-11/uond-wtd111811.php

======
milesf
The fact that it doesn't matter if it's an actual or virtual door is
fascinating. What are the implications for work and learning?

Maybe it's about time we combined FPS with the OS desktop. Rather than opening
a different window to switch from work to play, you might virtually "walk"
from one task to another.

I'd love to see my accounting system be combined with Unreal 4 and Oculus Rift
:)

